# Windows Movie Maker - Filme rückwärts laufen lassen



## nala (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
weiß zufällig ob man beim windows movie maker die vlips auch rückgängig laufen lassen kann ? wenn ja wie & wo ?

über eine antwort wäre ich euch echt dankbar


----------



## Another (12. Oktober 2009)

Geht beim WMM nicht.


----------



## chmee (12. Oktober 2009)

mfg chmee


----------



## nala (12. Oktober 2009)

Danke erstmal. 

Mein Englisch ist nicht gerade dolle xD
Soviel ich verstanden hab muss ich sie in kleine Clips umwandeln und dann "rückwärts" einfügen ? & anschließend 8 Doppelgeschwindigkeitsdinger einfügen ?


Mh. gibts auch ein anderes Programm was man kostenlos downloaden kann ?
oder eins was es bei saturn gibt, was nicht allzu viel kostet ?


----------



## Another (12. Oktober 2009)

Hin & wieder trifft kein anderes Wort zu als: LoL

Aber ja, Chmee hat recht...
Wenn man sein Video einfach als Bilder umwandelt und in den WMM (in umgekehrter Reihenfolge) einspeist klappt es natürlich. Für diesen Job gibts es auch kostenlose Programme die es dir umwandeln, ohne die Handarbeit wie im Video da zu absolvieren. Such einfach ma sowas wie "avi 2 bmp".

btw.
Kauf dir einfach 'n halwegs vernünftiges. Ich hab damals mit Ulead Media Studio 7 angefangen und das konnte weitaus genug. Bzw. von den meisten Produkten gibts doch auch Trial-Versionen zum testen und manchma hat man sogar Glück, das 'n halbwegs vernünftiges Programm bei 'ner Zeitschrift beiliegt.


----------

